# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Use "be able to" in the correct form to complete the sentences

## FYAN

1. I ... (be able / understand) my sister very well since she went to school
2. I would like ... (be able / swim well)
3. I don't think I ... (be able / come) to the party on Saturday
4. She ... (never / be able / play the piano)
5. He enjoys ... (be able / go) to the theatre every week 
p.s. British language

----------


## alexsms

1. I was able to understand my sister very well since she went to school (I am using PAST in either parts of the sentence, though I think PRESENT is technically also possible in the first part)
2. I would like to be able to swim well
3. I don't think I will be able to come to the party on Saturday
4. She has never been able to play the piano
5. He enjoys being able to go to the theatre every week 
I think that's it .... Natives, correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## FYAN

А я сделал так:
1. have been able (потому что "since" - указывается промежуток времени)
2. to be able
3. will be able
4. has never been able
5. being able 
alexsms, у нас с вами разногласие насчет первого варианта...

----------


## alexsms

В 1 предложении, похоже, возможны варианты, в зависимости от контекста.  have been able - мне тоже нравится. В моём варианте was able - повествование рассказчика в прошедшем времени.

----------


## FYAN

> have been able - мне тоже нравится. В моём варианте was able
все-таки как правильно? почему have been able не подходит, ведь указан промежуток времени.
мне надо точно знать.

----------


## alexsms

и так, и так правильно. Have been able - если смысл: Я понимаю сестру с тех пор, как она пошла в школу (привязано к настоящему). I was able - если смысл: Я понимал свою сестру с тех пор, как она пошла в школу.

----------

